# Cattleya walkeriana



## Djthomp28 (Jan 7, 2021)

After failing to rehome it, I planned to divide this one. It is so large for my growing area, but fear and procrastination lead to me never finding the right time in 2020. Maybe that's just a sign to leave it be.


----------



## Phred (Jan 7, 2021)

Nice walker... do you know the lineage? I'm interested if you divide it.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 7, 2021)

Phred said:


> Nice walker... do you know the lineage? I'm interested if you divide it.


I will certainly keep you in mind if I ever divide it. Its parents are Miranda x Estrella De Colina HCC/AOS.


----------



## Phred (Jan 7, 2021)

Nice... that's one I dont have


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

That my dear, is a big Mama.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 7, 2021)

Very nice as it is!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2021)

well grown!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 7, 2021)

beautiful plant and flower! I would not divide it until it falls apart.


----------



## abax (Jan 7, 2021)

The truth is that walkers are ALWAYS lovely.


----------



## tomp (Jan 8, 2021)

Stunning! A Beautiful example of the magic that happens when plants reach specimen size and kick into overdrive. Sometimes bigger is better..))


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2021)

Must smell nice! I always prefer specimen plants. Very nice, I can't grow Catts so thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2021)

tomp said:


> Sometimes bigger is better..))


----------



## Guldal (Jan 8, 2021)

Divide it? Sacrilège! 

Give it a bigger pot and let that beauty spread!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 8, 2021)

It is incredible sweet smelling!! Sometimes it boarders on over whelming. 



Guldal said:


> Divide it? Sacrilège!
> 
> Give it a bigger pot and let that beauty spread!


I would love to watch it get larger and larger but soon I will have no where to put it. It takes up a third of a shelf easily right now. It is definitely pushing the limitations of my indoor winter growing.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 8, 2021)

It will be a bear to repot! I don’t envy you. It is strong and lovely, though and worth keeping healthy.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 9, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> I would love to watch it get larger and larger but soon I will have no where to put it. It takes up a third of a shelf easily right now. It is definitely pushing the limitations of my indoor winter growing.


As they say: obstacles are there to overcome!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice growing! and I should add a walkeriana in the near future....


----------

